# alfalfa/orchardgrass with oats to nurse



## rosar (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi everybody,
In the past when I have seeded new hay fields, I have used a local cocktail of clover, alf, timothy that is called a hay and pasture mix, it is all small seed that I can run thru the grass seed box on grain drill and then seed oats in the grain box. This has did very well me in the past.
This year, I would like to seed alfalfa/orchardgrass and use oats as a nurse crop. I also am planning on renting a Brillion ss8 seeder. The guy at the dealership said I should be able to mix the oats and orchardgrass in the back box and put the alf in the front box. My concern would be the orchard is a lot lighter than the oats and would not seed evenly.
My other option would be mix the oats with the fertilizer and broadcast them and then run the orchard and alfalfa in the seeder. The oats will be cut early for hay.

Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Tim


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Id try spreading the oats with the fertilizer. I've done something similar before, we have two spreaders and one spreads 65' and the other spreads 40'. I used the one that spreads 40', set the rate in half and drove on 20' centers.

You're best bet might be to have someone blow the fertilizer on with the oats already mixed in.

I've never used a Brillion seeder before so I can't say how well they feed. Only other option would be to run the oats first with the Brillion then plant the alfalfa and grass.

We added another small seed box to a Oliver Superior drill we use for planting hay. Oats in the main box, alfalfa in the original small seed box and grass seed in the one we added.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

The orchardgrass and alfalfa in the same seed box will not work - the seeds are too different in their size. You may not be able to make one round before it gets clogged up - Orchardgrass doesn't work all that well in small seed boxes - it has a tendency to 'bridge' - it will not flow. I have done it - You have to drive slower, gear the seedbox down, and open up the rate. And if your seed tubes go around any bend...... forget it. The o-grass will clog up, and it will be spilling out the top.....

How big is your field? Mixing the o-grass with oats has been done many times and it does work. It may settle out a little - that is why I ask how big the field is...... maybe not fill the seed box, maybe only make it 1/2.

Rodney


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

I mix my oats with the ferdlizer, Go over the field about 3 times with the buggie, this gets a good coverage. I then take my cultimulcher and set the chisels on it to just scrape the ground to cover the oats plus level the ground then compact it at the same time. Then sow your alfalfa and orchardgrass with your brillion seeder. Just add water and enjoy, LOL.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Mix your grass seed in with the oats in the drill. I have done this for years this way. I don't even mix it a whole lot, just a few quick passes to stir it up a bit. The moving of the drill seems to mix it all enough to get a good even stand. Good luck!


----------



## haytimer (Oct 15, 2009)

we use a brillion seeder every year,i wouldnt dare put oats and orc grass together in the back box even though it has an agitator in it..id put your alf in the front and orc in the back..and have your oats brodcasted..unless you just want to make a second trip with oats only in the back boxes..just my 2cents..


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd agree with mixing the oats with the fertilizer.It would just make things a little easier.The brillion box isn't as big as a drill and you would be filling it alot with the oats/orchardgrass.I've done it many times in a drill and it works fine but you have more room.I didn't like to fill the box with Oats/Orchard mix because it tends to pack in the box.I stopped every couple rounds and stir it up.


----------



## rosar (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks to all that replied, I think I'll go with mixing the oats with the fertilizer anf then run the orchard and alf in the seeder. thanks Tim


----------

